# Buy the right tool!!!



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

click the pic


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, nice job. 
Maybe someone could suggest springing for an inductive amp clamp?
Might save some potentially unhealthy wiring issues!
Scooter


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

BTW, if you just copy and paste the URL in the post it will embed into the post


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Thanks nathan


----------



## james45 (Jun 17, 2009)

What is the proper way to discharge a capacitor?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I read your profile. While we strive to help one another with technical information, there are some practices that are basic and should be intuitive
by the time you graduate tech school.

As an instructor my self I would advise you to review your notes on motor theory and compressor start devices.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

here's an opinion on how to from Albert.

If this method is good enough for a genius it's good enough for you, FE.


----------

